# john deere 6715 brake problems



## Walter d Orzepowski (Sep 13, 2020)

hey folks, ,my 6715 brakes are still spongy even after we bleed the brakes. any ideas? brakes are still good, just spongy. i was told it is in the master cylinder.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the Tractor forum
Try disconnecting brake line at axle housing then install a cap on each line to determine if brake valve will pump up


----------

